# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ماهي أهم كتب الأنساب ؟

## عربي

ما هي أهم كتب علم الانساب قديما و حديثا 

هل هناك من تتبع علم الانساب و ألف فيه من المعاصرين ؟

----------


## صقر بن حسن

11

----------


## أبوعمر السحيم

من المعاصرين : فأذكر أن كتاب الشيخ العلامة: بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة باسم (طبقات النسابين) .. وفيه ذكر لعدد من المتأخرين مع ذكر أسماء كتبهم ..

وفق الله الجميع

----------


## صقر بن حسن

المعذرة على الخطأ السابق ، بعد محاولات متعددة لم أستطع إدراج مشاركتي

----------


## صقر بن حسن

أخي الفاضل كتب الأنساب  القديمة كثيرة وأصيلة ومهمة وتنقسم إلى أقسام :
الأول : ما يذكر جميع الأنساب أو غالبها مثل :

1 - جمهرة النسب تأليف: هشام بن محمد الكلبي (ت: 204 هـ).
2 - نسب معد واليمن الكبير لابن الكلبي .
3 - أنساب الأشراف لأبي الحسن البلاذري (ت: 279 هـ).
4 - نسب عدنان وقحطان تأليف: أبي العباس محمد المبرد النحوي (ت: 285 هـ).
5 - الطبقات للإمام خليفة بن خياط العصفري .
6 - الإنباه عن قبائل الرواه لابن عبد البر (ت: 463 هـ). 
7 - الإيناس بعلم الأنساب جمع الوزير الفاضل أبي القاسم الحسين بن علي المغربي (ت: 418 هـ). 
8 - جمهرة أنساب العرب لابن حزم الأندلسي (ت: 456 هـ).
9 - الأنساب لعبد الكريم السمعاني (ت: 562 هــ).
10 - طرفة الأصحاب في معرفة الأنساب للسلطان الملك الأشرف الرسولي .
11 - نهاية الأرب في معرفة قبائل العرب تأليف: أبي العباس القلقشندي (ت: 821هـ).
12 - قلائد الجمان في التعريف بقبائل عرب الزمان تأليف: أبي العباس القلقشندي (ت: 821هـ).
13 - العجاب في بيان الأنساب تأليف: الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني (ت: 852 هـ).
14 - لب اللباب في تحرير الأنساب تأليف: الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي (ت: 911 هـ).
وغيرها .


الثاني :كتب قديمة مختصة فقط بذكر قبائل وبيوت معينة ومنها :
1-  الإكليل في أنساب اليمن وأخبار حمير وملوكها تأليف: أبي محمد الحسن بن أحمد بن يعقوب الهمداني اليمني (ت: 334 هـ).
2 - جمهرة نسب قريش للزبير بن بكار .
3 - التبيين في أنساب القرشيين للإمام ابن قدامة صاحب المغني .
4 - الاستبصار في نسب الأنصار لابن قدامة أيضا .
5 - غاية الاختصار في البيوتات العلوية المحفوظة من الغبار تأليف: تاج الدين بن زهرة الحلبي كان حيا سنة 753 هـ.
6 - العجاجة الزرنبية في السلالة الزينبية تأليف: الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي (ت: 911 هــ).
7 - نسب الفقهاء آل عجيل لمحمد بن هادي بن بكري العجيلي .
وغيرها



أما الكتب المعاصرة في الأنساب وإن كان لا يخلو عدد كبير منها من أخطاء وفي بعضها تحامل أو تجهيل فهي :

1 - إدراك الفوت في ذكر قبائل تاريخ حضرموت تأليف: علي بن محمد بن عبد الله باخيل ءال بابطين النَّوَّحي.
2 - تحفة المحبين والأصحاب في معرفة ما للمدنيين من الأنساب تأليف عبد الرحمن الأنصاري.
3 - جمهرة أنساب أمهات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تأليف: السيد الحسين بن حيدر الهاشمي الحسيني
4 - معجم قبائل المملكة العربية السعودية تأليف: حمد الجاسر.
5 - البدر المنير في رفع الحجاب عن نسب ءال أبي وزير تأليف: الشيخ مزاحم بن سالم باوزير من أهل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري 
6 - إسعاف أهل الأعيان بأنساب أهل عمان للسيابي .
7 - معجم قبائل العرب القديمة والحديثة لعمر رضا كحالة .
وغيرها


وهناك كتاب قيم للعلامة الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد رحمه الله وهو ( طبقات النسابين ) .





والله الموفق .

----------


## عربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء، 
هل مؤلفات مختصة بأنساب الشاميين خاصة 
هل هناك مؤلفات اختصت بأنساب الأشراف معاصرين و قدماء. (أقصد بالاشراف من لاتحل لهم الصدقة).

----------


## عربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء، 
هل مؤلفات مختصة بأنساب الشاميين خاصة 
هل هناك مؤلفات اختصت بأنساب الأشراف معاصرين و قدماء. (أقصد بالاشراف من لاتحل لهم الصدقة).

----------


## العبيدان

السلام عليكم .. أود الإفادة بأنَّ كتابي الأنساب للسَّمعاني، ولب اللباب للسيوطي ، لا يُعنيان بذكر أنساب القبائل وأيامها ورجالها، كما هو شأن أكثر كتب الأنساب، وإنَّما يُعنيان بضبط النَّسب من ناحية الحروف والشكل، أمَّا الأول فيطيل؛ بذكر كل من يدخل تحت النسبة التي يذكرها، وأمَّا الثَّاني فهو اختصار لكتاب اللباب لابن الأثير، وكتاب اللباب اختصار لكتاب الأنساب، فهو إذا مختصر جدا، لا يذكر إلا النسبة وضبطها، وهو مفيد جدا من هذه الناحية، وإني أعمل الآن على تحقيقه معتمدا على سبع نسخ خطيَّة، أعان الله على إخراجه.

----------


## أبو أيوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ذكر الأخ صقر بن حسن كتاب الحافظ ابن حجر (العجاب) وتصحفت عنده (الأسباب) إلى (الأنساب)، والكتاب مسودة لم يتم تبييضها، وتوفي الحافظ رحمه الله ولم يكمله، وطبع على هذا الأساس، وهو في بيان أسباب النزول.

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

كتاب...
موسوعة القبائل العربية 
المؤلف...

محمد بن سليمان الطيب

----------


## حرملة

من آفة العصر الطعن في الأنساب نعوذ بالله من الكفر والهوى

----------


## ابن العيد

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم  لوتكون المعلومات كلها في ملف واحد لكان أحسن

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

*ليتكم تصورون كتاب معجم كتب الأنساب العربية الحديثة 
المؤلف مسفر الشرافي
الكتاب لا يتوفر حتى في الأسواق
صدقة جارية
*

----------

